

Newspaper to charge for commenting - robg
http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/greenslade/2010/jul/13/paywalls-us-press-publishing

======
eliot_sykes
In short, a local newspaper (not the Guardian) will charge your credit card a
one-off fee of 99 cents if you post comments to its site. By doing this, you
agree that your real name will be used alongside the comment, and you are
responsible for its content.

